# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Σεμινάρια nautilia.gr >  Lightning Sailing Academy

## Maroulis Nikos

Η *Lightning Sailing Academy* προσφέρει στα μέλη του  

*20 %* για την συμμετοχή στο τμήμα των αρχαρίων.
*10 %* για την συμμετοχή σε προαγωνιστική και αγωνιστική ιστιοπλοία.


Διαβάστε περισσοτέρα στο Συνημμένο αρχείο που ακολουθεί nautilia.gr.pdf

world_championship.jpg




*H**Σχολή* 
Η Lightning Sailing Academy ιδρύθηκε για μπορούν όλοι ανεξάρτητα από τη σωματική τους διάπλαση, το φύλο και την ηλικία να μάθουν ιστιοπλοΐα. Εκπαιδευτής είναι ο Νικόλαος Βαζάκας ο οποίος ασχολείτο με το άθλημα της ιστιοπλοΐας από 1996 έως το 2002 με νίκες σε Πανευρωπαϊκό (4η θέση Ελβετία 1999) και Πανελλήνιο επίπεδο (1η θέση 2001). Έχει ασχοληθεί με την εκμάθηση τους αθλήματος από το 2002 μέχρι σήμερα.
Η σχολή διαθέτει 2 σκάφη τύπου Lightning και ένα φουσκωτό με τα οποία γίνεται η εκπαίδευση. Ο εκπαιδευτής ακολουθεί τα σκάφη και τους δίνει οδηγίες από το φουσκωτό σκάφος καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης. Τα σκάφη τύπου Lightning είναι τριών ατόμων και ανάλογα με το σωματικό βάρος υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για τέσσερα άτομα. Διαθέτουν τρία πανιά, το φλόκο την μεγίστη και το μπαλόνι.
*Τμήματα*
Τα τμήματα που παρέχει η σχολή είναι των αρχαρίων, το προ-αγωνιστικό και το αγωνιστικό. Στο τμήμα αρχαρίων ο νέος ιστιοπλόος έχει την δυνατότητα να μάθει να ταξιδεύει ένα μικρό ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος μόνο με τα πανιά. Στο τμήμα της προ-αγωνιστικής αναπτύσσονται περισσότερο οι ικανότητες χειρισμού του σκάφους με δυνατότερους ανέμους και γίνεται η εισαγωγή στην αγωνιστική ιστιοπλοΐα. Στο αγωνιστικό ο στόχος είναι η συμμετοχή σε αγώνες σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό. Οι αθλητές πλέον, προπονούνται στην τακτική αγώνων και τελειοποιούν την τεχνική τους. 
Τα μαθήματα πραγματοποιούνται στο θαλάσσιο χώρο του Φαληρικού όρμου με αφετηρία τις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυτικού Ομίλου Τζιτζιφιών Καλλιθέας στην Μαρίνα Δέλτα, κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο από το πρωί έως το απόγευμα. 

*To* *σκάφος Lightning* 

*Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της Διεθνής Ιστιοπλοϊκής Ομοσπονδίας (**ISAF**),* *Lightning** υπάρχουν σε περισσότερες από 13 χώρες οι οποίες και συμμετέχουν σε Παναμερικανικά, Πανευρωπαϊκά και Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα και αγώνες. Η κατηγορία έχει μια επαγγελματικά διοικούμενη Ομοσπονδία (**ILCA**) η οποία είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες στην κατηγορία των* *one**-**design** (1) ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών. Στην Ελλάδα το* *Lightning** ήρθε περίπου την δεκαετία του '60. Μέσα από αυτή την κατηγορία μέχρι και σήμερα έχουν έρθει αρκετές διακρίσεις στην Ιστιοπλοΐα σε διεθνές επίπεδο.* 

*(1**) Μια κατηγορία ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών χαρακτηρίζεται* *One**design** όταν όλα τα σκάφη που κατασκευάζονται ακολουθούν το ίδιο σχέδιο και υπάγονται σε αυστηρούς κανόνες που διασφαλίζουν, όσο το δυνατόν, τον ανταγωνισμό με ίσους όρους*





*  Η Lightning Sailing Academy στις 23 & 24/2 διοργανώνει ημερίδα για να γνωρίσετε από κοντά το άθλημα της ιστιοπλοΐας με σκάφη τύπου Lightning. Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυτικού Ομίλου Τζιτζιφιών Καλλιθέας στην Μαρίνα Δέλτα στο Δέλτα Φαλήρου (δίπλα από το γήπεδο του Beach Volley). Από τις 11 το πρωί έως τις 2 το μεσημέρι θα σας περιμένουμε είτε για να κάνουμε μια βόλτα με τα σκάφη (καιρού επιτρέποντος) είτε απλά για να γνωριστούμε.*  
*PA220022.jpg*







*Λόγω περιορισμένου αριθμού θέσεων παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας για κράτηση*
*τηλ επικοινωνίας 210-6545221 6976-630862*
*Υπεύθυνος Σχολής* 
*Νίκος Βαζάκας*

----------


## evridiki

Παρα πολυ καλο!!! Θα ειμαι εκει!!! :Very Happy:

----------

